# DIY riccia flutian stones



## kimbao (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey,
i want to share my new riccia stones they are growing really fast
video link below and check out my other vids


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

what are they? Might be a stupid question, but I've never heard of them and couldn't really decipher from your vid either.


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

That is a cool idea... I have some of this in my tank. I like the idea of attaching it to a rock. How quickly does it spread to cover the rock???


----------

